# Mollies



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what the optimum water conditions should be for my mollies to get prenant? I have had some of them for almost two months now and they haven't had any babies and I know the male has mated with them. It's been over a month since one of my gold dusts had fry and I've been told she would do it again 28-30 days later but she still hasn't dropped anymore. They all look fat but not squarish and no noticable grivid spots. What's going on here?

Water conditions are:
ammonia 0
nitrItes 0
nitrAtes 40ppm
ph 6.4
temp 78


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

pH should idealy be over 7, and about one tablespoon of marine salt per gallon would be good.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Temps around 78-80 are pretty good for trying to spawn mollies. Try and lower nitrates. I hear flake foods are good for trying to spawn livebearers but ive never tested it out. Also mollies could hold in their fry for a while, so it might not be this month or even next month before she gives birth. So be patient.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok, so it's not the water conditions causing it? If she did it once she will do it again eventually? BTW, how can I get the nitrAtes down and they ph back up? I've read that high nitrates will cause the ph to drop, is this true?


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Nitrates dont have any affect on pH, but be careful when changing the pH since large swings in pH can kill fish. The best way to reduce nitrates is by doing larger water changes.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Nitrates dont have any affect on pH,


 In moderation, but at very high levels in water with a low buffering capicity (kH or TDS), pH can crash suddenly. Keep them both under control with regular water changes. Mollies do like harder water, so I agree with adding marine or cichlid salts. Some fish breed seasonally, so if your fish are happy and healthy, just be patient.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't know exactly how you raise ph, adding salt would raise the GH of the water woulden't it?
Mollies do like quite a bit of salt in there tank, and a higher ph around 7.4


----------

